# 5x114.3 Wheels on an Audi A3?



## reflekt2099 (Jun 11, 2011)

I have a set of these exact wheels

LINK to Ebay Item

Mine were powdercoated black with a red lip (to look like the time attacks). 

they were on my previous car (an 08' civic si) which of course, fits the 5x114.3

now that I have an audi a3, the rays wheels are sitting in my garage. instead of selling or getting rid of them, I was wondering if it'd be possible to fit these 5x114.3 wheels on an audi a3, which is 5x112. 

Audi A3 center bore is 57.1
Gram Lights 57F center bore is 66.2 (according to this ebay auction, although i thought it was actually 66.1)

would wobbly bolts in combination with hub centric rings work to fit the wheels on my car? 


thank you for your input


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

reflekt2099 said:


> I have a set of these exact wheels
> 
> LINK to Ebay Item
> 
> ...


Wobble bolts and rings will work but you can't run spacers. RedlineRob had his redrilled and sleeved from 114.3 to 112.


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

Uber-A3 said:


> Wobble bolts and rings will work but you can't run spacers. RedlineRob had his redrilled and sleeved from 114.3 to 112.


I concur on the first part.

Not disagreeing with your second point, just curious: why can't spacers be used?


----------



## zcspec (May 11, 2010)

greggmischenko said:


> I concur on the first part.
> 
> Not disagreeing with your second point, just curious: why can't spacers be used?



Spacers will push your rim to the edge of the hub-centric ring. This would totally defeat the purpose of the rings as you might as well run just the wobble bolts alone. Not recommended at all.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

filled and redrilled is the only way i would rock 5x114.3 wheels. wobble bolts are not safe IMO


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

zcspec said:


> Spacers will push your rim to the edge of the hub-centric ring. This would totally defeat the purpose of the rings as you might as well run just the wobble bolts alone. Not recommended at all.



Nope. Anything over 5mm spacers come with a 57.1 hub machined into them anyway. The reason you can't run spacers with wobble bolts is because they only come in one length, stock.


----------



## zcspec (May 11, 2010)

Uber-A3 said:


> Nope. Anything over 5mm spacers come with a 57.1 hub machined into them anyway. The reason you can't run spacers with wobble bolts is because they only come in one length, stock.


oh....that's why.  makes sense.


----------



## Zetetic (Mar 21, 2007)

Dozens and dozens and dozens of wheels with the correct specs available - Why bother?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Zetetic said:


> Dozens and dozens and dozens of wheels with the correct specs available - Why bother?


Because he already has them from his previous car. :facepalm:


----------



## reflekt2099 (Jun 11, 2011)

lol, thanks TBomb for clarifying that for Zetetic

update: i've purchased a set of wobbly (14x1.5 Conical seat PCD Variation bolts) along with 67.1 to 57.1 hubcentric rings. they should arrive within the next few days. 

i'll let everyone know how it turns out and if the wheels "fit like a glove"



thank you again for all your help and input :thumbup:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

No need for conversions. wheels will fit no problem. I fitted to my car without any mods.


----------



## reflekt2099 (Jun 11, 2011)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> No need for conversions. wheels will fit no problem. I fitted to my car without any mods.


could you please elaborate further??? 

cuz everywhere I researched, audi forums, google, etc. all said that pcd variation (wobble) bolts and especially hubcentric rings are necessary to fit 5x114.3 to 5x112. 

did i just waste my money on the wobble bolts??


----------



## Zetetic (Mar 21, 2007)

Sell the old wheels?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

reflekt2099 said:


> could you please elaborate further???
> 
> cuz everywhere I researched, audi forums, google, etc. all said that pcd variation (wobble) bolts and especially hubcentric rings are necessary to fit 5x114.3 to 5x112.
> 
> did i just waste my money on the wobble bolts??


He is pumping you full of bull schidt. He has been doing that a lot lately to the noobs.


----------



## reflekt2099 (Jun 11, 2011)

lol, that bitch. 

oh well, i kinda fell for it :banghead:


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Redrill to 5x112. Rotiform can do it!:thumbup:


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

I had my holes slightly bored larger and it fit my modenas no problem. Now I run spacers on them without an issue. Those wheels only came in 114.3.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

wobble bolts and hub rings should be fine. that is what i am running on my next set of wheels. hopefully the bore size of the lug hole is big enough to fit the wobble bolts. my new wheels are barely enough compared to how the stock sized lugs would fit.


----------



## reflekt2099 (Jun 11, 2011)

the wobble bolts came in the mail yesterday. 

i checked to see if the wobble bolts fit the bore size of the lug hole in the gram light 57f's, and...they FIT!  

now all i need are the hub centric rings to come in the mail, and off to the wheel shop to get them installed


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

wait......................................... you dont know how to mount wheels to your car?


----------



## reflekt2099 (Jun 11, 2011)

it's not that I don't know how to mount wheels to a car; of course I do. It's just that i'm going to be using the tires off the stock wheels on the Gram Light 57F's. and I don't know about you, but I don't have the machine to take off the tires and install them on the Gram Light rims.


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

reflekt2099 said:


> it's not that I don't know how to mount wheels to a car; of course I do. It's just that i'm going to be using the tires off the stock wheels on the Gram Light 57F's. and I don't know about you, but I don't have the machine to take off the tires and install them on the Gram Light rims.


aerosol can and a lighter...just make sure to pump it up after :laugh::laugh:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

didnt realize you had the oem 18"s, you should just sell those gram lights and make some decent money off em. plus black nismo wheels on an a3 is... :what: lol


----------



## reflekt2099 (Jun 11, 2011)

lol that video was hilarious!! 

i thought about selling the rays gram lights. but i dunno. i don't think i'd get what i'd want for them; and it might take forever to sell them. and a couple of the wheels have some curb damage, lol


----------



## reflekt2099 (Jun 11, 2011)

The lug holes on the wheels are too small at the moment. There isn't enough room needed (5/8" or 16mm) to give some play for the wobble bolts. 

all 5 lug holes lineup with the lug holes on the hub of the car, but of course, they're all off by the slightest bit where the wobble bolts won't screw in. 

looks like i'd need to widen or enlarge the lug holes on the wheels themselves. 

this video here *CLICK HERE* mentions having to widen the lug holes and suggests using a 5/8" countersink bit to enlargen the lug hole. has anyone tried this before? or have any DIY instructions on how to do it? i'm not sure if i want to attempt to do this or scrap the whole idea and just sell the wheels.


----------



## reflekt2099 (Jun 11, 2011)

disregard this thread. I will be asking/researching this question in the wheels/tires section

thanks


----------

